# how about dolby digital



## Frost (Nov 18, 2010)

how about fixing the dolby digital that the past 3 generations of tivo claim to have. either your output crackles and pops with each channel change, or your output drops with each tivo sound. PCM is not even close to as good as dolby digital so stop telling me to just downgrade DD to pcm.

k, thanks.


----------



## burdellgp (Mar 28, 2008)

Sounds like you have a problem with your receiver or cabling. I've had my TiVo HD connected to a couple of different receivers (one via a digital audio cable, and then the other via HDMI), with DD enabled, and I've never had a problem like you describe.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

Me, either. Dolby Digital works perfectly.


----------

